# Ivy growing in my lawn



## mdalby (May 30, 2021)

I have a couple questions regarding my lawn that I need some advice.

#1 What is the best way to handle the ivy that is growing in my rock wall to prevent from getting in my KBG lawn? Would a broadleaf herbicide take care of it?

I tried to use a grass/weed killer roundup type herbicide at the foot of my rock wall outside of my lawn to try to keep it from going into the lawn and unfortunately, the run off from the roundup started to impact the lawn on the edge so I had to stop that approach.

#2: You can see in image #2 that my grass blades are brown on the tip. I am really diligent on using sharp blades so I don't think that is the issue. Any advice on what I need to do to correct that issue?

Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

#1 Yes, it should. But honestly? I'd mostly just prune it back.

#2 I'm the wrong person to answer this question. lol.

Love the rock wall! I'd be so tempted to plant it with all kinds of things....


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

* check the label *, but I think Crosscut (2,4D + Triclopyr should do it. Most broadleaf weed killers don't do much for vines, but triclopyr soes.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

2,4D + Triclopyr is my vote.


----------

